# Mersa 2 refloated [ODIN]



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

On June 2 freighter Mersa 2 was refloated and towed to Livorno

More...


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

An interesting shot from the local press:


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Easy mistake to make - those cliffs only rise a hundred metres or so above the sea. How can a sleeping man be expected to spot that?


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Ron Stringer said:


> Easy mistake to make - those cliffs only rise a hundred metres or so above the sea. How can a sleeping man be expected to spot that?


Another angle, shows the cliffs in profile,


----------

